# Would You Rather Be: Vampire or Werewolf?



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

What would you rather be, a werewolf or a vampire?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

How about a shape shifting vampire?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Shapeshifting werewolf I think.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Werewolf. Vampires live too long.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Vamp 
Don't think I could handle fleas .


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

vampire

werewolves are too hairy for my liking


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Werewolves wouldn't have a very long life expectancy. Noisy, messy, large. At least vampires can be sneaky.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Vampire. I my clothing budget is not big enough to support the demands of a ware wolf.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vampire, they look better. Don't have to transform for my power.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

Werewolf definately, get back to nature. Also reading vampire novels with their endless talk of blood makes me feel ill. (though Edward was way cooler than Jacob)...and eternity would be so dull...though when the earth gets swallowed by the sun presumably vampires die too?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Vampire


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know... I'll probably end up killing people either way... At least with a vampire, it's for survival right? So I guess I'll go with vampire.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Werewolves never get enough respect. Who wouldn't want to be this?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Vampires get the chicks.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Being a Vampire seems more fun, they get to sleep in coffins and drink blood.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Vampire. While wolfie is out in the cold occupied with howling at the moon, I'll be in a warm candle lit castle talking with a wicked accent about to sink my teeth into the neck of a beautiful woman. :kma and don't **** on my new rug ya mangy critter!


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Werewolf to tear off edward cullens head just for kicks


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

Vampire. Werewolves are gross and ugly.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

id rather be dead

I get to be a werewolf or a vampire? Does this mean I still have sa?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Werewolf!!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd rather be a vampire. I've never seen the appeal of being a werewolf :b


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm allergic to dogs and can't handle seeing blood. Once, when they drew blood from me, I just had to look and then I fainted and threw up. I'd be a pathetic vampire, even my food would laugh at me.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Fudge, I picked vampire but I accidentally clicked werewolf.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

A person is only a werewolf on a full moon....

The rest of the time you get to eat pizza, drink beer, have Doritos, get laid etc....

A vampire has to sleep all day in the dirt, and can only consume blood....

Sounds very boring....


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I want to be a wolf. Not a werewolf, just an ordinary wolf.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

nonsensical said:


> werewolf to tear off edward cullens head just for kicks


NOO
YOUD UNlEASh SO MUCH GLITTER ON THE WORLD MAN
THINK ABOUT THE CONSEQUENCES


----------



## Marni3 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd rather be a vampire, but like, a twilight vampire: i just drink blood from animals, can have sex, can go out during the day when it's cloudy... Ha!

Shapeshifting seems painful


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Vampire. I'll suck on all of the virgin girlies.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Vampire, sans twilight based stuff. Who on Earth wants to be a sparkly vampire


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I cant stand the sight of blood so I choose warewolf


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Werewolf. Only for the fact that I don't want to drink blood to survive. :no


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Vampire. I can suck blood, turn in to a bat, and live forever. That's a pretty sweet deal if you ask me


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Vampire. I don't wanna be a hairy freak.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Werewolf

I want a hairy body.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Vampires are sexy ^^ Plus then i can haz da kinky sex in my gothic castle -sigh-

^^


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd like to be a Lycan, like from Underworld. They're immortal and they can go out in the sun. They're more powerful, even in human form. Not as much as the vamps, but turned, yes, they are.

Maybe a hybrid? Blue is a cool would be cool.









But yea, if I had to choose between just two, it'd be Lycan.








Yes, please.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Marni3 (Dec 7, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Vampire, sans twilight based stuff. Who on Earth wants to be a sparkly vampire


hmmm... girly girls! Haha

But being a real vampire is too much of a hassle, I'd rather be able to go out during the day and sparkle than sleep in a coffin all day and only come out at night hoping nobody's equipped with garlic...
(Hmm I love garlic, maybe I'm not cut to be a vampire after all)


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Neither ! -- > Creature From the Black Lagoon*

Neither !

I always wanted to be The Creature From the Black Lagoon from the old black and white movie from 1954 !

That is one of the neatest monsters I have ever seen !! :clap


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'd like to be a Lycan, like from Underworld. They're immortal and they can go out in the sun. They're more powerful, even in human form. Not as much as the vamps, but turned, yes, they are.
> 
> Maybe a hybrid? Blue is a cool would be cool.
> 
> ...


I love underworld series ^^


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

practically am a vampire already, i even need people to feed off.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Vampire. Less painful that way :<


----------



## Reed Richards (Sep 23, 2014)

Vampire easy seems like more fun, guilt free fun


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> I love underworld series ^^


They're continuing the series with a new lead. One introduced in the films. David, played by Theo James. Seems Selene's saga is over (maybe), but David's character is getting his own movie(s). It'll be called Next Generation.

Though there's possibly a 6th film with Selene in it. Hrm.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Vampire 

Blood is nice


----------

